Ask HN: How do you set and achieve your goals? - HiroshiSan
======
noobly
Emacs Org-Mode. I'm still getting the hang of it, but keeping my TO-DOs in
line with agenda mode and clocking in and out of tasks to really see how much
time I've been putting in has worked wonders. I also use the Seinfield
method[0] in Org mode to keep track of my consistency. To each their own
though, of course, and so YMMV.

>[http://dontbreakthechain.com/](http://dontbreakthechain.com/)

